# Pregnancy without Penetration?



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a friend who hasn't had a period in several months, she is also a virgin, a friend of hers said it is possible to become pregnant without having sex. She does have a boyfriend, and they have messed around, but not ever had sex. Have any of you heard of this happening to anyone before? Thanks for any info.
Elizabeth


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

I've heard that it's possible in an urban legend-y kind of way.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

ive heard that if you get semen close enough to the vagina, it can find its way up, like him ejaculating on you, but not in you, if you kwim, but ive never heard of it actually happening


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

Her friend found alot of info about it on the internet somewhere, I guess. I haven't gotten around to looking yet, but will here soon.


----------



## mama_daba (Dec 7, 2004)

i have a friend who got pregnant without penetration she said they where just "rubbing around" i once had a pregnancy scare before ever having had intercourse i wasn't pregnant though. the sperm just needs to get on the labia i think and there has to be plenty of moisture. i mean it isn't easy for it to happen but it certainly does happen.


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

I just did some research of my own and I have found out that while rare, it does, and can, happen. She is on her way here to poas. I'll keep updated.
Elizabeth


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

for some reason it didn't work. There was no line in the little square window, there was a negative line, but I know it doesn't mean anything if there isn't a line in the "control" window. I think she's going to be buyin another one just for her bf's peace of mind.


----------



## urthmama (May 19, 2007)

I would POAS again- but it's very unlikely she's pregnant. Lots of women go long periods of time without a period- especially if she is young (under 25). I hope she gets the answer she's looking for.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

While it is *possible* that they got pregnant w/out actual intercourse, it's so highly unprobable... you say she hasn't gotten her period in "several months"-- are there any other pregnancy 'indicators'? Weight gain, fatigue, nausea, dizzyness, hunger... you know the list, I'm sure.

There are so many reasons that a period might not come-- from plain irregularity, to stress, poor nutrition, very low body fat (a lot of marathon runners and etc don't get regular periods (although healthy) due to the lack of body fat)etc. I think any of those might be more probable than a virgin pregnancy, especially given the time frame; most women notice "symptoms" within a few weeks of missing that first period.

ETA: Either way, it's a good reason to see a doctor or other practioner, b/c a missing period can be an idicator of a lot of other problems or overall health issues.


----------



## sahmof2girls (Feb 9, 2005)

It is very rare...yes possib;e but rare. I think you should have your friend go to her ob and get checked out make sure there isn't anything else going on


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes it's possible, just talk to my friend...and her 5 year old son


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

Angelbee one of the members here on MDC says she got pregnant without penetration one time. While rare it does happen.


----------



## CountrylivinmomtoB (Oct 12, 2006)

Yup, it's possible, if you are rubbing around down there... I remember my mom in one of her conversations when I was not married saying 'sperm can find its way up there and meet with an egg and he doesn't even have to enter you!" I can't tell you how many times I heard that- but her health teacher slammed that into their heads when they were young... so yup, it is possible...not very likely... but then again I know people who've gotten pregnant being on the pill and using a condom- so anything is possible when it comes to sperm!!


----------



## illinoismommy (Apr 14, 2006)

well I hope not for this person's sake, it would just suck to get pregnant while still a virgin....


----------



## asoulunbound (May 16, 2006)

from my reading, it's possible but highly unlikely.


----------



## safronlove (May 23, 2007)

I am not agree to this it is very difficult to conceive in this condition yes it is not impossible but i would say it is hardly possible...


----------

